# Κείμενα αναφοράς για την ελληνική γλώσσα



## Earion (Feb 22, 2015)

...
Επειδή συμβαίνει κατά καιρούς να ανοίγουμε συζήτηση για θεμελιώδη θέματα χρήσης της νέας ελληνικής, άλλοτε στον προφορικό κι άλλοτε στο γραπτό λόγο (συνήθως με την παρέμβαση επισκεπτών μας), θεωρώ χρήσιμο να έχουμε σε μια γωνιά του φόρουμ, έτοιμο προς ανάγνωση, ένα απόθεμα εισαγωγικών κειμένων γραμμένων από αναγνωρισμένους στον τομέα τους επιστήμονες, ώστε να μπορούμε κι εμείς να ανατρέχουμε σε αυτά και τους επισκέπτες μας να παραπέμπουμε για τεκμηριωμένη ενημέρωση.


----------



## Earion (Feb 22, 2015)

*Ο τονισμός της νέας ελληνικής (κείμενο Δημ. Τομπαΐδη)*

...
Ένα απόσπασμα από ένα εισαγωγικό βιβλίο του Δημήτρη Τομπαΐδη που αναφέρεται στον τονισμό της νέας ελληνικής (όπου μάλιστα τοποθετεί το ζήτημα σε μια ευρύτερη οπτική, συγκρίνοντας τη νέα ελληνική με άλλες γλώσσες).

Δημήτριου Ε. Τομπαΐδη. _Διδασκαλία νεοελληνικής γλώσσας (γραμματική-σύνταξη): σημειώσεις από τις παραδόσεις στη ΣΕΛΜΕ Αθηνών_

*2.1.9. Ο τονισμός και οι τόνοι*

Με τον τονισμό (accentuation) διακρίνονται οι αυτοδύναμες σημασιολογικά λέξεις από τις δευτερεύουσες ή γραμματικές, όπως είναι τα άρθρα, οι προθέσεις και μερικοί αντωνυμικοί τύποι, που πολλές τους είναι στην πραγματικότητα άτονες. Έτσι, ενώ γράφουμε [σημ. στο πολυτονικό] _τό άλογο, μέ θάρρος, το__ῦ__ έδωσα, _προφέρουμε _το άλογο, με θάρρος, του έδωσα. _Οι άτονες λέξεις μπορούν να είναι εγκλιτικές ή προκλιτικές. Στην πρόκλιση έχουμε απλή συλλαβική προσθήκη στην αρχή της λέξης (_του έδωσα_), ενώ στην έγκλιση έχουμε όχι μόνο συλλαβική επαύξηση στο τέλος της λέξης αλλά, μερικές φορές, και ανάπτυξη τόνου στο φωνήεν της προηγούμενης συλλαβής (_άφησέ το_).

*Ι. Η θέση του νεοελληνικού τόνου*

Ο νεοελληνικός τόνος είναι κινητός, δηλαδή οι λέξεις δεν τονίζονται σταθερά στην ίδια συλλαβή. Ο τόνος μπαίνει σε μια από τις τρεις τελευταίες συλλαβές της λέξης (_θερισμός, θερίζω, θέρισμα_), αλλά η θέση του δεν καθορίζεται από τον αριθμό των συλλαβών. Οι δισύλλαβες λέξεις παρουσιάζουν βέβαια δύο τονικές δυνατότητες (_βάρος - βαρύς_), ενώ οι τρισύλλαβες και πολυσύλλαβες παρουσιάζουν τρεις (_αδιαφορώ, αδιαφορία, αδιάφορος_). Βέβαια η θέση του τόνου καθορίζεται με κάποιους όρους: π.χ. μια μορφολογική μεταβολή ή ένα επίθημα επιβάλλουν αυτόν ή εκείνο τον τονισμό: ο αόριστος τονίζεται στην προπαραλήγουσα (_άπλωσα, απλώθηκα_), τα ουσιαστικά με επίθημα _—μός _τονίζονται στη λήγουσα, με επίθημα —_άδα _ή _—άκι _στην παραλήγουσα, με επίθημα _—ση _ή _—μα _στην προπαραλήγουσα (_κατάσταση, απόφθεγμα_) κ.ο.κ. Σε πολλές όμως περιπτώσεις μόνο η χρήση μάς μαθαίνει τη θέση του τόνου. Ο τόνος είναι κινητός και στο εσωτερικό της λέξης (_μάζεμα — μαζέματα, όμιλος — ομίλου, έγραψα — γράψαμε, τρέχω — έτρεχα_). Δηλαδή η θέση του τόνου επηρεάζεται πραγματικά από λόγους φωνητικούς και φωνολογικούς, μορφολογικούς, λεξιλογικούς.

*II. Ο χαρακτήρας του νεοελληνικού τόνου*

Ο νεοελληνικός τόνος, λέει ο Α. Mirambel, ακούγεται ως μουσικός, ποσοτικός και δυναμικός. Τα τονισμένα φωνήεντα, ακούγονται πιο ψηλά, πιο μακρόχρονα και πιο δυνατά από τα άτονα (_πάντα, τόπος, πούπουλο, πέντε, σπίτι_). Η μουσική παραλλαγή του τονισμένου φωνήεντος ποικίλλει από ένα τρίτο ως ένα πέμπτο. Ο μουσικός τόνος στην κοινή νεοελληνική δεν είναι «ανοδικός» (_πικρα[SUP]αά[/SUP]δα_), αλλά «πραγματοποιείται άμεσα» με απότομο ανέβασμα της φωνής (_πικρ[SUP]ά[/SUP]δα_). Η έξαρση του τονισμένου φωνήεντος σε μερικές γλώσσες (π.χ. πορτογαλική) είναι σημαντική, ενώ σε άλλες (ισπανική, ρωσική, ιταλική, γερμανική) το τονιζόμενο φωνήεν δεν είναι πολύ ισχυρότερο από το άτονο. Στις τελευταίες αυτές γλώσσες ανήκει και η κοινή νεοελληνική (η έξαρση του τονισμένου φωνήεντος δεν είναι σημαντική).

*III. Η λειτουργία του νεοελληνικού τόνου*

Ο τόνος προστατεύει το τονιζόμενο φωνήεν:

α) Εμποδίζει κατά κανόνα τη βράχυνση του φωνήεντος καθώς και την αλλοίωσή του, π.χ. _περιπατώ _— _περπατώ _αλλά _περίπατος, νομίσετε _— _νομίστε. _Εξαιρέσεις: _εύμορφος _-_έμορφος - όμορφος._

β) Ο τόνος διατηρεί το αρκτικό φωνήεν. Το άτονο αρκτικό φωνήεν, που γενικά χαρακτηρίζεται από αστάθεια, κανο­νικά εξαφανίζεται με αφαίρεση (πβ. _ερωτώ — ρωτώ, ολίγος__ —λίγος, υψηλός — ψηλός _κτλ.). Ο τόνος το προφυλάγει: _έζησα — ζήσαμε, όνομα _— _νομάτοι, ήσυχος — συχάζω. _Η λειτουργία του δυναμικού _τόνου_ είναι γενικά _αντιπαρατακτική _(ή _αντιπαραθετική, _contrastive), δηλαδή δηλώνει τη διαφορά ανάμεσα σε δύο διαδοχικές συλλαβές, π.χ. _μεγάλος, λόγος, έχε, χαίρετε, μονότονο, ανάκατα, εισπήδηση. _Οι λέξεις αυτές χωρίς τόνο θα αποτελούσαν μια ακατανόητη σειρά συλλαβών.

Στις γλώσσες όπως η γαλλική, που ο δυναμικός τόνος είναι σταθερός (σημειώνεται δηλαδή πάντοτε στην ίδια συλ­λαβή της λέξης), η λειτουργία του είναι ειδικότερα _οροθετική _(demarcative), δηλαδή σημειώνει τα όρια της λέξης ή της τονικής ενότητας: δείχνει την αρχή της λέξης, όπως στην τσεχική, ουγγρική, ισλανδική, ή το τέλος της, όπως στη γαλλική, κι έτσι η κάθε λέξη ξεχωρίζει καθαρά από εκείνη που προηγείται ή ακολουθεί.

Στις γλώσσες όπως η νέα ελληνική, που ο δυναμικός τόνος είναι ελεύθερος, η λειτουργία του λέγεται _κορυφωτική _(culminative), δηλαδή δηλώνει ειδικότερα τις σημαντικές αρθρώσεις μέσα σ’ ένα εκφώνημα, κι έτσι διευκολύνει την αναγνώριση του μηνύματος, π.χ. _έβγαινε, άραζα, ομόλογο _ή _ομολογώ, _όπου έχουμε τα ίδια φωνηεντικά φωνήματα στη σειρά, αλλά με την προβολή του ενός η λέξη αποκτά νόημα. Ο δυναμικός τόνος αποκτά διακριτική αξία (λειτουργία) στην περίπτωση των λεγόμενων τονικών παρωνύμων, των λέξεων δηλαδή (ή των λεκτικών συνόλων) που είναι φωνηματικά ίδιες και ξεχωρίζουν, στη σημασία, μονάχα από τη θέση του τόνου: 

π.χ. αγγλ. _í__mport_ (=εισαγωγή) και _imp__ó__rt_ (=εισάγω),
ιταλ. _á__ncora_ (=άγκυρα) και _anc__ó__ra_ (=ακόμη),
ισπ. término (=όριο), _term__í__no_ (=τελειώνω) και _termin__ó _(=ετελείωσε),

στα ελληνικά ένα πλήθος λέξεων ή τονικών ενοτήτων ξεχω­ρίζουν σημασιολογικά μονάχα από τη θέση του τόνου, π.χ. _γέρος _— _γερός, νόμος — νομός, μίσος — μισός, κάλος — καλός, ντόρος — ντορός, ζέστη — ζεστή, άπλα _— _απλά, μάγια — μαγιά, κάμαρα — καμάρα, σκέπη _— _σκεπή, φόρα - φορά, θόλος _— _θολός, γέρνω — γερνώ, κρέμα — κρεμά, καπαμάς — κάπα μας, όφελος — ο φελλός, απότοκους — από τόκους _κτλ. (Και —προκειμένου για προφορικό λόγο—: _χώρος - χορός, φίλων - φυλών, κόποι - κοπή, φίλη - φυλή, πίνω - πεινώ, παίρνω - περνώ, όμιλος - ο μύλος _κτλ.).

Ο τόνος έχει διαφοροποιητική αξία/λειτουργία και στην περίπτωση των _μου, σου, του, της, μας, σας, τους _κ.ά. (_Τους εαυτούς τους τους έβλαψαν_) καθώς και των λέξεων που είναι σημασιολογικά ίδιες, διαφέρουν όμως υφολογικά, όπως: _τουρ­κικός - τούρκικος, βουλγαρικός — βουλγάρικος, κινεζικός — κινέζικος, ρωσικός — ρώσικος, Αμερικανός — Αμερικάνος _κτλ.

Υπάρχουν όμως και περιπτώσεις που η ομοφωνία των λέξεων (ή των συνόλων λέξεων) συνοδεύεται και από τη σύμπτωση του τόνου (οι περιπτώσεις αυτές στη γραφή διαφορίζονται): _κερί — καιροί, ψιλός — ψηλός, κριτικός — κρητικός, βάζω _— _βάζο, αγονία — αγωνία, γρίπη — γρίποι, χάνι _— _χάνει, σύκο — σήκω _κτλ., _θαμπό — θα μπώ, στάλα — στ’ άλλα _κτλ.

Σε σπάνιες περιπτώσεις υπάρχει σύμπτωση ορθογραφίας και τονισμού (ομώνυμα): _ρόκα _(το σαλατικό) και _ρόκα _(για το γνέσιμο), _δόξα _(η καλή φήμη) και _δόξα _(το ουράνιο τόξο).

Όπως δεν μπορεί να νοηθεί ελληνική λέξη χωρίς τονισμό, έτσι δεν μπορούν σε μια λέξη να τονίζονται δύο συνεχείς συλλαβές. Γι’ αυτό, όπου χρειάζεται, γίνεται τονική ανομοίωση (δηλαδή αποβάλλεται ο ένας τόνος): πέντε + ήμισυ > πέντέμισι > _πεντέμισι, _καλή μέρα > _καλημέρα _(ακούγεται ένας τόνος). 

Ο τονικός ρυθμός της νεοελληνικής φράσης είναι τονισμένο/άτονο (ή άτονο /τονισμένο) και τονισμένο/δύο άτονα (ή δύο άτονα/τονισμένο), με μεγαλύτερη συχνότητα στη δεύτερη περίπτωση: πιο συχνά δηλαδή ο τονικός ρυθμός είναι _άρχισα _ή _αρχινώ _παρά _εγώ θα ’ρθω σε σας._

Ο λεγόμενος τόνος της φράσης (επιτονίσεις κτλ., intonations) δεν απεικονίζεται στη γραφή, π.χ.
_*άν* δεν έρθει _(υπόθεση),
_αν *δέν* ερθει _(άρνηση),
_αν δεν *έρ*θει _(απειλή) κτλ.

Εάν θέλει κανείς να σχολιάσει το κείμενο ή τα θέματα με τα οποία ασχολείται, μπορεί να το κάνει στο ανοικτό νήμα:

[h=1]Ο τονισμός της νέας ελληνικής (κείμενο Δημ. Τομπαΐδη)[/h]


----------



## daeman (Mar 23, 2015)

...
[h=1]Φωνηεντιάδα: Επιλεγμένα κείμενα για τα φωνήεντα στη Γραμματική του Δημοτικού[/h]


----------

